# The fight or flight response



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.mindbodymed.com/EducationCenter/fight.html


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Good Eric!














I knew that but it's still the reality.Like i already said, 10000 years before and more, mother nature (or god, depend on everyone) builds our mind/body system for the conditions that where existing







.Then everything changes







in a few 1000 years!!! Our mind/body structure did not change







and we are not prepared to those very new conditions.I do, when i want to relax in my job, contract ALL my muscles (mainly my body muscles) to a point where i shake like crazy on my chair. All my though are directed to that contraction. Even the jaw is contracted. Then *suddenly* i RELAX COMPLETELY the muscle tension, in one second. Then you feel SOOOO well for some time....I could do it only for arms, legs, ..and so on...--------- Bye







_1W 6H 35M without a cig, 185cigarettes NOT smoked, CAN $44.40 saved, 15 heures 25 minutes life saved._


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

Eric........ this article is precisely why I like to "move" all the time and why dance exercises are so therapeutic. The stretching and muscle contracting is what our bodies were intended to do. In fact, the flight/fight response is integrated into dance because every movement allows the body to express itself in the way our emotions need to be expressed. Sometimes I just move for the sake of moving, but when choreographed, there is a thought/feeling behind every move and when every move is transitioned together, the result is a beautiful presentation. We should all learn to dance the stories of our lives.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey B.Q..... Artspirit wasn't such a bad egg after all, was she?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey Evie... No such thing as a "bad egg". They are only real in the food store.














BQ


----------

